# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > آموزش: آموزش ISA SERVER 2004-2006  و طریقه نصب کردن  حتما دانلود کنید..

## javad2395

سلام دوستان...

یه آموزش در مورد isa گذاشتم .امیدوارم مفید باشه ...آموزشهای دیگه ای هم دارم اگه بخواهین بزلرم

       فایل دانلود

----------

